# Freeport Area



## andwater (Jul 24, 2006)

went fishing and caught a lot of rat reds and small drums and ended up catchin this nice trout right before i ran out of bait. 27 in. almost 7lbs


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

good looking fish!!!


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Great lookin' spec !


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Great pics, nice job


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Nice report!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and dam good last cast... WTG


----------



## Meaux trout (Nov 21, 2008)

I might have to put that one on the wall! Great catch! Congrats man!


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Way to go man! That is solid!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

way 2 go...nice job!!!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*mount it*

*MOUNT IT.*

Those don't come around that often.


----------



## Dargel 361 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice, congrats.


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

that is a great trout. congratulations


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

wunnerful catch, man!


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Great fish. What a way to end a trip. Congratulations.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice trout Jamal


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

An absolute beauty...bet she had ur heart pumping, nice job.


----------



## mr.ADP (Sep 25, 2008)

where were u fishing at


----------



## Bait Chef (Aug 1, 2008)

That's one pretty fish. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

I should have mounted mine, I caught one in July at Freeport that measured 27.5"
Didn't know much about these spec, yet.


Very nice looking fish !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## jasonglenn (Jun 7, 2005)

Dang Jamal, when u gonna take me fishin?


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Broil baby broil, with some onion and garlic. Get a mount made for that pic. Great job.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice job. Bet she pulled a little!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

This post is no good without GPS coordinates, actual picture of bait used, time of day, wind direction/speed, tide, currents, depth and directions. lol Great fish. congrats


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*nice fish*

thats a nice fish for sure, last cast like that would have had me lookin for some more bait


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nice pig!


----------



## FishFearMe (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice trout. You need to have that big 'ol gal stuffed. (Full of onions and garlic)!!!


----------



## FishFearMe (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice trout. You need to have that big 'ol gal stuffed. (Full of onions and garlic)!!!!!


----------



## fishingmanreggie (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice Speck! Happy to someone out doing some fishing.


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow, great fish!


----------

